# Hot tip for your performance gains



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Just do what I did. When I peeled the decals of my Reynolds Stratus DVs, I saved myself a total weight of 7g. I figure such a huge weight loss has got to save me at least 10-50 watts of power. So with that savings in the bank, I put that 7g ball of decals on top of my water heater so that I could use that extra 10-50 watts of power to heat my water. Man, it works like a charm!:idea: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

If you couple your power gain with some performance enhancing drugs, Ex-Lax since it gives you that get up and go feeling, you will make first to the quicky mart to get that Gatoraid refill and first in the bathroom!


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> If you couple your power gain with some performance enhancing drugs, Ex-Lax since it gives you that get up and go feeling, you will make first to the quicky mart to get that Gatoraid refill and first in the bathroom!


If there'd been milk in my mouth, it woulda blown out my nose.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

don't forget to clean out the lint from your bellybutton before you ride. Before you say it won't save you much, remember when it gets wet with sweat you've got that extra water weight. The soaked lint won't get the air current so we're talking half a gram here!


----------

